# Fiilms sur Ipad



## laurat (20 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
je cherche à transférer des MP4 et .avi sur mon ipad.
J'ai pour cela télécharger Oplayer (payé!) et je ne parviens toujours pas à synchroniser mon ipad pour mon mp4 et avi, le message ''ce fichier ne peut pas être lu par l'Ipad'' apparaît.
Que faire ?
merci d'avance de votre aide

le mac que j'utilise : 10.6.8
ipad


----------



## didiworld (20 Octobre 2011)

Salut

Ta plusieurs applications sur Ipad qui te permet de lire des films peut importe le format tu as OplayerHd http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/oplayer-hd/id373236724?mt=8

ou encore AVplayerHd qui pour moi reste le meilleur 
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/avplayerhd/id407976815?mt=8


Voila


----------



## laurange (20 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Dans iTunes tu vas dans la partie Applications,
et en bas de la fenêtre tu choisis OPlayer 
et tu déposes les fichiers sur la droite ?

je n'ai pas la possibilité de faire une capture en ce moment.


----------



## dimix1973 (20 Octobre 2011)

je confirme...
il n'y a pas de synchro auto comme avec la section Film d'itunes et ton ipad...
pour les applis, il faut faire le transfert soit meme, comme indiqué dans le post d'avant. c'est simple comme bonjour... faut juste aller au bon endroit


----------

